# pleco



## kee (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to this site as well as a new fish owner! 

I have a small pleco not sure what kind he is leopard print brown n black. 

he keeps making sudden dashes to the top and and back down just wondering if this is normal, or if they do that when settling in to a new tank or if there is something wrong? 

Thank you
kee


----------



## Angelfish2 (Jun 26, 2012)

It could be exploring. But there also could be a good amount of algae on the top. He might also be trying to get oxygen, which wouldn't be normal. I have 2 plecos, they've never done it. Actually one did, like 2, but that's it, and not when I bought it but much later.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Plecs sometimes take air in at the surface to adjust their bouyancy


----------



## shyfaiz (Jul 4, 2011)

my pleco's also do this , its normal , but its worth getting your water tested  ph , ammonia , nitrates and nitrites  also , if your tank has dropped in water level a pleco with 'jump' upstream to find deeper waters as they do in the wild


----------



## kee (Sep 12, 2012)

Im wondering if my tank might be over stocked? Maybe this is why hes doing it. i only have a very small tank about 25litres originally just 2 guppies and 4 neons but then my friends tank got a crack and leaked when moving she had decided not to get another tank so now i have gained her 2 guppies 2 neons small angel and her pleco. she doesnt think that hes ever done it but had only had him 2 weeks before i got him.

Maybe moving to her tank, moving house and then moving into my tank has stressed him a bit and now he feels squashed. I cant afford a new tank right now. but can you suggest a comfortable size tank for this amount of fish? Especially as both the angel and pleco could get quite big?! 

And also are all my fish going to stress and die in such a small tank or do i have time to save for a nice big one? 

Thanks 

Approx. Fish sizes currently:
6 Neons 2 cm each
4 guppies 3 cm each including tail
1 angel 2cm length 2cm high
1 pleco 3" length


----------



## Limits (Aug 2, 2010)

As far as i'm away it's 1cm of fish for 1L, quick math on your fish adds up to around 33cm i think.

8cm over, so might be an air issue. I lost a lot once when i moved tanks whilst decorating. Had to quick throw my main filter in spare tank with the spare tanks filter already just to distill the water and get more o2 in there.

Just a guess though.


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Definitely over stocked... Id only keep a wee shoal of neons in there but really... Even that might be pushing it... Shrimp and snails would be suited for that size or very small galaxy rasboras... Id get your water checked on a regular basis.

For angels... I wouldn't put them in anything smaller than say... 120ltr...


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

My Dylan does this, normal as said. Speaking of my Dylan hello Dyl, he's decided to come and say hello lol a bit of algea there is there Dyl.


----------

